

Cargo Cult Programming - ozh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming

======
ColinWright
See also:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cargo%20cult&sort=byDate&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cargo%20cult&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

